# Ehrenkodex für Geländefahrer



## Silence (1. Oktober 2008)

Sabine Spitz erklärt in einem Artikel des Südkuriers, zu dem Thema, warum Sie in Singen bei der DM Marathon ausgestiegen ist, dass sie das Verhalten von Elisabeth Brandau, der späteren Siegerin, als unfair empfand und das das Verhalten, sich eine Männergruppe zum Mitfahren zu suchen, gegen den Ehrenkodex der Geländefahrer verstößt . Den kannte ich noch gar nicht! Kennt den jemand?


----------



## zastafari (1. Oktober 2008)

...da es sich nur auf Geländefahr*er* bezieht, brauchte Frau Brandau sich auch nicht dran halten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (1. Oktober 2008)

Silence schrieb:


> Sabine Spitz erklärt in einem Artikel des Südkuriers, zu dem Thema, warum Sie in Singen bei der DM Marathon ausgestiegen ist, dass sie das Verhalten von Elisabeth Brandau, der späteren Siegerin, als unfair empfand und das das Verhalten, sich eine Männergruppe zum Mitfahren zu suchen, gegen den Ehrenkodex der Geländefahrer verstößt . Den kannte ich noch gar nicht! Kennt den jemand?




Wie getz?

Weibchen zu Weibchen und Männchen zu Männchen oder wie????


----------



## Thunderbird (1. Oktober 2008)

Der Biene wird es einfach peinlich gewesen sein, als Goldmedailengewinnerin 
bei drittklassigen Männern Windschatten zu lutschen. Ich fänd's nicht schlim. 
Habe früher als ich noch langsamer war auch bei den Top-Frauen gelutscht 
und Lutschen an sich ist einfach gute Taktik, keineswegs ehrenrührig. 
Im XC bringt's vielleicht nix, aber bei 99% aller Marathons ist es ein wichtiges
Mittel, um seine Kräfte zu konservieren. Bei Schnittgeschwindigkeiten nahe 30
kein Wunder.

Thb


----------



## bikehumanumest (1. Oktober 2008)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Der Biene wird es einfach peinlich gewesen sein, als Goldmedailengewinnerin
> bei drittklassigen Männern Windschatten zu lutschen. Ich fänd's nicht schlim.
> Habe früher als ich noch langsamer war auch bei den Top-Frauen gelutscht
> und Lutschen an sich ist einfach gute Taktik, keineswegs ehrenrührig.
> ...



ich denke die profi-damen haben lisa in der konkreten rennsituation einfach unterschätzt als die sich gleich an die schnellsten hobbymänner drangehängt hat und später hat sie der 2x zu fahrende kurs nicht gerade zum hinterherfahren motiviert...so hat sich sabine auch im interview hinterher geäußert...

über einen " ehrenkodex " sollte man sich ernsthaft unterhalten wenn sich früher gestartete männer zurückfallen lassen um dann ihre teamkolleginnen durch den kompletten marathon zu ziehen...insbesondere auch in abfahrten die strecke "freimachen" etc... 

joe


----------



## HB76 (1. Oktober 2008)

da bin ich auch dafür lance seine sieben siege abzuerkennen. ob er nun gedopt war oder nicht, sein team hat ihm geholfen und das ist ne sauerei erster güte. sabine hat mir die augen geöffnet, danke sabine danke.


----------



## Catsoft (1. Oktober 2008)

HB76 schrieb:


> da bin ich auch dafür lance seine sieben siege abzuerkennen. ob er nun gedopt war oder nicht, sein team hat ihm geholfen und das ist ne sauerei erster güte. sabine hat mir die augen geöffnet, danke sabine danke.



Das ist IMHO aber noch etwas anderes. Wenn sich Männerteams auf diese Art helfen ist das normal. Aber es gibt einige Damen im Feld, die eine Mann zur Unterstützung dabei haben. Hab das auch schon Live erlebt. Finde ich nicht wirklich fair, ich versuche in die Damenentscheidung nicht einzugreifen. D.h. da verzichte ich auch mal auf eine Attacke, wenn mehrere Spitzenfahrerinnen in der (kleinen) Gruppe sind. Das sollen die Damen unter sich ausmachen. Einige Fahrerinnen sind im Damenfeld wegen dieser Sache ziemlich unbeliebt.

Wenn es im angesprochenen Falle nur so war, dass sie in einer "zufälligen" Konstellation mitgefahren ist, finde ich das OK.


----------



## Silence (1. Oktober 2008)

Meine Frage war eigentlich, ob jemand diesen besagten Ehrenkodex offiziell kennt?


----------



## tzmtb (1. Oktober 2008)

Nein.


----------



## hefra (2. Oktober 2008)

Den Kodex kennt keiner... 

Die ganze Geschichte ist doch Quatsch. Es sind alle Damen gleichzeitig gestartet und wenn Fr. Spitz es nicht nötig hat hinter ihren Gegner her zufahren verliert sie. Soeinfach ist Rennen fahren. 
Wenn sie keine Motivation mehr hat und aussteigt kann ihr das niemand übel nehmen, sie hat diese Saison genug erreicht. Aber mit sowas wie einem Ehrenkodex zu kommen naja wenn sie meint, ich findes Blödsinn.
Ein Problem sehe ich in der ganze Sache mit dem Windschatten nicht. Wenn Spitz an Bandau drangeblieben wäre, hätte sie auch in ihrem Windschatten fahren können.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (2. Oktober 2008)

extrem wichtig, das ganze leben besteht nämlich immer nur aus: 

                                        "dran bleiben" !

beispiele:

- am bier
- am fernseh
- auf der arbeit usw.

überall muß man "dran bleiben"    LOL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zastafari (2. Oktober 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Aber es gibt einige Damen im Feld, die eine Mann zur Unterstützung dabei haben. Hab das auch schon Live erlebt. Finde ich nicht wirklich fair, ich versuche in die Damenentscheidung nicht einzugreifen. D.h. da verzichte ich auch mal auf eine Attacke, wenn mehrere Spitzenfahrerinnen in der (kleinen) Gruppe sind. Das sollen die Damen unter sich ausmachen. Einige Fahrerinnen sind im Damenfeld wegen dieser Sache ziemlich unbeliebt.



...habt ihr euch schon mal nen Marathon (Laufen) angeschaut? Am besten mit Rekordversuch? 
Wer "zieht" denn da die weiblichen Sportler?

Männer!


----------



## Delgado (2. Oktober 2008)

zastafari schrieb:


> ...
> Wer "zieht" denn da die weiblichen Sportler?
> 
> Männer!



Genau:


----------



## aka (2. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Genau:



Ey komm, mit dem Tandem auf Marathons zu starten ist ja wohl nun echt ehrenrührig!
Da geb' ich doch gleich auf, wenn so was in Sichtweite kommt 


Ich fands echt seltsam, dass auf der Trans Germany nicht gross rumgeheult wurde, als das Sachsentandem dort abging.


----------



## bikehumanumest (2. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Genau:



komm gibs zu da bist du ja wohl eher von ner frau geschoben worden...

das thema muß dann auch mal im größeren forums-kontext durchleuchtet werden...

joe


----------



## powderJO (2. Oktober 2008)

mal ganz abgsehen davon, dass ich es langsam peinlich finde, dass die spitz bei einer niederlage jedesmal öffentlich dem gegner alles mögliche unfaire (ab und zu ja auch doping) unterstellt, finde ich es grundsätzlich schon fragwürdig, wenn sich damen GEPLANT von männlichen teamkollegen ziehen lassen. teiweise geht das ja soweit, dass frau bergauf sogar geschoben bzw gezogen wird.


----------



## bikehumanumest (2. Oktober 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> teiweise geht das ja soweit, dass frau bergauf sogar geschoben bzw gezogen wird.



@delgado: jetzt bist du dran !

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (2. Oktober 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> finde ich es grundsätzlich schon fragwürdig, wenn sich damen GEPLANT von männlichen teamkollegen ziehen lassen. teiweise geht das ja soweit, dass frau bergauf sogar geschoben bzw gezogen wird.



Schieben oder ziehen ist aber nun mal verboten; Windschatten geben nicht.


----------



## rob68 (2. Oktober 2008)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> und Lutschen an sich ist einfach gute Taktik, keineswegs ehrenrührig.


 

Ich lass´ auch gern lutschen...


Die Spitz hätte trotzdem auch so dran bleiben klönnen.

Im Interview betonte sie aber, dass sie generell etwas demotiviert war. War eher so ein Tropfen, der das Fass zum überlaufen brachte.

Ist doch sowieso wurscht.


----------



## Delgado (2. Oktober 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> @delgado: jetzt bist du dran !
> 
> joe



Komm ja schon .....


Frauen lassen sich nicht ziehen! Wer das versucht kriegt Ärger!


----------



## rob68 (2. Oktober 2008)

Ist ein prima Spritzschutz.


----------



## Athabaske (2. Oktober 2008)

rob68 schrieb:


> Ist ein prima Spritzschutz.


...der Gedanke kam mir auch gerade - eigentlich schade um das Mädel!

Jörg


----------



## Solanum (2. Oktober 2008)

rob68 schrieb:


> Ist ein prima Spritzschutz.



Danke!!!!
wenigsten einer weis vofür ich gut bin

Solanum


----------



## Delgado (2. Oktober 2008)

rob68 schrieb:


> Ist ein prima Spritzschutz.


----------



## powderJO (2. Oktober 2008)

rob68 schrieb:


> Ist ein prima Spritzschutz.



sieht die von vorne so shize aus?


----------



## dubbel (2. Oktober 2008)

ist spritzschutz ein anderes wort für verhütungsmitttel?


----------



## rob68 (2. Oktober 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> sieht die von vorne so shize aus?


 
Bestimmt nicht. Das wollte ich damit auch nicht gesagt haben.

Das saubere Hemdchen von Delgado ist trotzdem klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (2. Oktober 2008)

Was Spitz (und andere Damen) wohl am meisten geärgert hat, war nicht, dass die Siegerin sich an x-beliebige Herren angehängt hat, sondern dass es welche vom deren eigenen Verein waren, die angeblich rein zuuuuufällig erst hinter den besten Damen waren, dann vorbei zogen und bei der Gelegenheit die spätere Siegerin im Windschatten mitnahmen.

Und dann kann man schon mal auf den bösen Verdacht kommen, das wäre ein von vorneherein abgesprochenes Spiel gewesen. 

Andererseits muss Spitz sich an die eigene Nase fassen, dass sie in der Situation gepennt hat.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (2. Oktober 2008)

treibt mär des thema ned uff die schbizz......


----------



## Wave (2. Oktober 2008)

doch doch...finds ganz intressant


----------



## 4XRacerPB (6. Oktober 2008)

wieso ist das ein stevens tandem aber auf den hosen steht legalize mein cannondale.....


----------



## klaus_winstel (6. Oktober 2008)

Naja, das mit dem eigenen Teamkameraden und ziehen ist ne Sache für sich, aber wer weiß wies wirklich war? Verboten ist es nicht und ich hab das schon x-mal gesehen bei einigen Damen der Spitzenklasse - also so gesehen nix ungewöhnliches. Prinzipiell denk ich auch die Damen sollen das unter sich aus machen, aber was hat die Spitz davon abgehalten sich einfach hinten ran zu hängen??? So wies aussieht hat sie das verpasst weil sie ggf. die Lisa nicht ernst genommen hat. Und das ist dann schon ein eigener Fehler. Ausserdem wäre sie weiter gefahren hätte sie das Rennen mit Sicherheit gewonnen, da es zum Schluss äußerst eng wurde. Lisa hat einfach alles auf eine Karte gesetzt und ist vorne raus, was sie zum Schluss schier nich gebüst hätte - aber wenn andere einfach raus gehen reichts halt doch.
Übrigends wenn wir im Team fahren und annähernd gleich stark sind ist das für andere Fahrer ggf. auch nicht fair, alleine könnt ich ggf. den Speed auch nicht halten - aber im Team kann man schon mal anders agieren als alleine - aber verboten ist das mit Sicherheit nicht...


----------



## bikehumanumest (6. Oktober 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Naja, das mit dem eigenen Teamkameraden und ziehen ist ne Sache für sich, aber wer weiß wies wirklich war? Verboten ist es nicht und ich hab das schon x-mal gesehen bei einigen Damen der Spitzenklasse - also so gesehen nix ungewöhnliches. Prinzipiell denk ich auch die Damen sollen das unter sich aus machen, aber was hat die Spitz davon abgehalten sich einfach hinten ran zu hängen??? So wies aussieht hat sie das verpasst weil sie ggf. die Lisa nicht ernst genommen hat. Und das ist dann schon ein eigener Fehler. Ausserdem wäre sie weiter gefahren hätte sie das Rennen mit Sicherheit gewonnen, da es zum Schluss äußerst eng wurde. Lisa hat einfach alles auf eine Karte gesetzt und ist vorne raus, was sie zum Schluss schier nich gebüst hätte - aber wenn andere einfach raus gehen reichts halt doch.



aus meinen privaten quellen (also den glaubwürdigen) weiß ich dass lisa sich gleich am anfang von der damenspitze (aus eigener kraft) gelöst hat also bevor die hobbymännerspitze die später startete vorbeikam...mit denen ist sie dann mit als die auch sie eingeholt haben und da war auch ein teamkollege dabei...also in meinen augen alles ok, weil die herrenhobbyspitze ja auch irgendwie an sabine und co vorbeifahren musste und es jeder frau ja frei stand sich da rein zu hängen...

und wer nicht will der hat schon gehabt...

und oh wunder...es gibt auch bilder von singen wo sabine im windschatten eines hobbymannes hängt

also mE alles im sportlich fairen wettbewerb geblieben

joe

joe


----------



## klaus_winstel (6. Oktober 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> aus meinen privaten quellen (also den glaubwürdigen) weiß ich dass lisa sich gleich am anfang von der damenspitze (aus eigener kraft) gelöst hat also bevor die hobbymännerspitze die später startete vorbeikam...mit denen ist sie dann mit als die auch sie eingeholt haben und da war auch ein teamkollege dabei...also in meinen augen alles ok, weil die herrenhobbyspitze ja auch irgendwie an sabine und co vorbeifahren musste und es jeder frau ja frei stand sich da rein zu hängen...
> 
> und wer nicht will der hat schon gehabt...
> 
> ...



Joop - wenn alle aufgepasst hätten wär sie da gar nicht hingekommen, zumindest nicht alleine, ausserdem gibts dann immer Hobbyfahrer die von hinten durchfahren an die man sich hängen kann usw. Ich seh da auch nichts unrechtes!


----------



## Augustiner1328 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich seh es so wenn man oder Frau in der Rennsituation den Anschluss verpasst dann ist es einfach es ihr eigenes Problem es gibt kein hätte wäre wenn... dranbleiben und gut wäre es gewesen...solche Situationen hab ich auch schon erlebt ich mach  kein Drama draus...

Thats racing um es mal neudeutsch zusagen


----------



## The Tretschwein (13. Oktober 2008)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> Ich seh es so wenn man oder Frau in der Rennsituation den Anschluss verpasst dann ist es einfach es ihr eigenes Problem es gibt kein hätte wäre wenn... dranbleiben und gut wäre es gewesen...solche Situationen hab ich auch schon erlebt ich mach  kein Drama draus...
> 
> Thats racing um es mal neudeutsch zusagen



Genau...was ein Gejammere!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

